# x2 Specialized saddle bags (Faulty) for free



## Darkmarkster (28 Mar 2010)

I have x2 Specialized Saddle bags with busted zips,The bags themselves are in fine working order so if someone knows how to repair them they can have them.

free including P&P (will be sent via 24 courier from my workplace) message me if interested


----------



## Darkmarkster (29 Mar 2010)

x1 gone to HaconB 
x1 remaining


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

*---BUMP---

Someone should really have this bag its so amazing 
*


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

i will have 1 

u have pm from me already


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> u have pm from me already


 lies! I dont see any PM's


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

u do  

was for the tights i lost out on !!


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

Oh what  I just noticed the reason I havent been getting any PM's is because that option to deny all messages apart from Moderators was enabled. never the less,send me your details and I will despatch the bag from my distribution centre tomorrow


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

sent


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

your the lucky winner who gets the Super knackered zip  the one that went out today was the better one


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

MadoneRider1991 said:


> sent



Whats going on here  im still not recieving any PM's


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

how about now???


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

I got two now


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

gd!!


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

is someone gonna be in on Thursday as the delivery may require a signature


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

yep im sure there will be 

ordered the px's yet


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

Not yet but I get paid tomorrow,or tonight in theory at 12 midnight  i got a call from my bike shop earlier as well to say that Trek contacted them and the bike will be in the shop on the 5th so Monday,and then to allow them 3-5 days to do their thing before collection so its all good.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (30 Mar 2010)

Darkmarkster said:


> Not yet but I get paid tomorrow,or tonight in theory at 12 midnight  i got a call from my bike shop earlier as well to say that Trek contacted them and the bike will be in the shop on the 5th so Monday,and then to allow them 3-5 days to do their thing before collection so its all good.



yay


----------



## Darkmarkster (30 Mar 2010)

*---Closed---*​


----------



## Darkmarkster (31 Mar 2010)

The item was despatched today so should be with you tomorrow


----------

